# "The Truth"



## Burroughs (Feb 20, 2015)

A slight poem. Influenced by the beats.

"The Truth"

I no longer float peacefully down stream.
I find myself chasing my former self,
running on the muddy banks slipping, sliding.
Have you ever looked into your own eyes?
Seen peace, yet no recognition of yourself.


I'm a priest without a soul.
I'm a hippie with no inner harmony.
What will my next step be?
Maybe i'll go to France,
drink whiskey with water,
live at le piste de course.


I'm sick of this country.
When will we be equal?
Won't you make me a celebrity already.
I don't want to be bothered,
No, I won't vote.
No, I can't answer your questions.
Politicians don't lie,
we can't handle the truth.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 20, 2015)

Introspective, edgy...maybe just a little bit jaded...I like your style, and I love this poem. You have penned a really cool read with a skilled hand...Thanks for sharing your unique poetry with me.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Burroughs (Feb 21, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Introspective, edgy...maybe just a little bit jaded...I like your style, and I love this poem. You have penned a really cool read with a skilled hand...Thanks for sharing your unique poetry with me.  Peace always...Julia



Thank you so much for your kind words! Glad you liked it.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 21, 2015)

Hope to read many more....Jul


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 21, 2015)

I enjoyed the sense of confusion and lack of direction in this. Life feels this way quite often when you try to make sense of it, I find. If only truth wasn't so slippery!

This made me think and I always like it when that happens.

jen.


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 21, 2015)

This has a jack Kerouac feel to it. It's a poem that he would pen. The beat generation lives on--excellent poetry- impressive....


my warmest
bob


----------



## Jaysen (Feb 21, 2015)

I thoroughly enjoyed the last stanza. It's interesting and I think it makes the reader question what they perceive as the truth. How we morph the truth to fit our ideals, and the backlash we receive when the truth is ugly and doesn't fit. I like your style and great poem.


----------



## MillennialWriter (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow. This poem really caught me off guard.

At first I thought that this is just another sad and depressing poem.  That does not mean I hate sad poems but then I really thought this is another one.

That was until the last two stanzas that the message of the poem finally got into me.  

Politicians are one of the most misunderstood group of people and this one really speaks for them.


----------



## Burroughs (Feb 23, 2015)

> This has a jack Kerouac feel to it. It's a poem that he would pen. The beat generation lives on--excellent poetry- impressive....



Thank you! Probably the greatest compliment someone can give.

Thank you all for reading and for the positive response.


----------



## WhichasaBeneat (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm a priest without a soul, a hippie without harmony. It is like walking between 2 men holding you hostage. Your thoughts intertwine, seeing one in yourself. I think, am I soulless priest? I can be brought near their thought, but no. Am I that hippie? We are all wanderers for harmony not of ourselves. Writers block comes and goes for me


----------



## Burroughs (Mar 9, 2015)

> I'm a priest without a soul, a hippie without harmony. It is like walking between 2 men holding you hostage. Your thoughts intertwine, seeing one in yourself. I think, am I soulless priest? I can be brought near their thought, but no. Am I that hippie? We are all wanderers for harmony not of ourselves. Writers block comes and goes for me



Nice interpretation!


----------

